

RVM (Ruby Version Manager): seriously? - etix
http://www.lucas-nussbaum.net/blog/?p=550

======
briandoll
Wow, this is the first time I really wished I could down vote an article on
HN.

Wayne, the author or RVM is a smart and incredibly nice guy who is very open
to evolving RVM to include new techniques. He is a model open source citizen
and RVM has helped a great many.

Regarding this post, spewing angry criticism without moving the conversation
forward is just sad, and I'm really glad I don't have to interact with Lucas
on a regular basis.

Regardless of the brash and unhelpful tone of the post, Wayne still models the
selfless open source maintainer by attempting to pull out any value that may
be hidden behind all the rhetoric.

~~~
bhiggins
And what exactly do you think of Lucas's criticism on a technical level?

~~~
briandoll
RVM has just announced reaching the 1.0 milestone. RVM is insanely useful to
the many Ruby developers that use it.

Lucas doesn't appear to use it, but is instead poking at the source from the
perspective of security and strictness within the shell.

I'm sure many of his points are valid and RVM could be more explicit, more
strict, and support a wider swath of environments. Wayne, in fact, within the
comments on this article, is trying to tease out actionable directives from
Lucas' criticisms.

The real issue here, from my perspective, is that Lucas is burying what may be
good technical feedback inside an angry ranting blog post. What good does that
do? I'm not sure I'd be as open to feedback as Wayne has been, coming from
someone that sounded like Lucas.

~~~
bhiggins
Is Lucas providing good technical feedback or not? You seem to want to bury
the technical feedback as well. That doesn't help anybody.

~~~
briandoll
No, he is not. Good technical feedback is actionable. All else is ego-
boosting, regardless of its merit.

------
jameskilton
And the point of this article is? Seriously, it's nothing but bashing a
library for no point or reason. And who cares if it's ever "accepted into
Debian"? Bashing with no solution or attempt to help fix problems? Sorry, but
this is nothing but flame-bait.

RVM is a terrific piece of software that has made my life as a maintainer of
multiple ruby libraries so much easier. Wayne is an awesome developer who's
always ready to help people, super accepting of patches to any part of his
projects, and is just an all around great guy.

~~~
bhiggins
I don't know Wayne or Lucas but I think the point of the article was to
criticize RVM's code. Far from flame-bait. Maybe you are being too sensitive.

------
Vitaly
To: Ignorant debian developer.

Subject: RVM is better then the shit you got in your repo

Ruby and especially rubygems in debian are so braindead that lots (most?) of
people that choose debian for its other great features have to compile their
own rubies and gems. RVM solves a real pain, while Debian ruby/gems packages
only inflict more of it.

